# Best 6wt reel for redfish



## coconutgroves

Price range?


----------



## jmrodandgun




----------



## Stevie

Agree with the Back Country for redfish. 

Is Tibor making the standard width again? I thought they were only making the wide version...


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Price range nothing over 450


----------



## crboggs

A Tibor Freestone just popped up on Ebay a few days ago. Love mine.


----------



## MSG

nautilus x series- super light and large diameter so line does not coil so badly.


----------



## paint it black

Nautilus XL Max is ideal. I use it on my 5wt. I choose the max for the extra backing capacity.


----------



## MSG

The xl max is my favorite reel -I would use it for 6 thru 9 wt with braid for enough backing. I even use it at times with my 10 wt. I love the super light weight.


----------



## IRLyRiser

crboggs said:


> A Tibor Freestone just popped up on Ebay a few days ago. Love mine.


I don’t see it now. Musta sold quick.


----------



## Backcountry 16

paint it black said:


> Nautilus XL Max is ideal. I use it on my 5wt. I choose the max for the extra backing capacity.


X2 just picked one up very well made and light.


----------



## LowHydrogen

If you can find a used Tibor Freestone for a deal I would go that route. The "for a deal" side of that is getting harder to find.

Lightweight reels like Nautilus X are super nice, but they may or may not balance well on that Echo glass rod, only you can decide that aspect. I have not handled the Quickshot but the regular Echo B.A.G 8wt is a really sweet rod but felt a bit hefty in the tip. I would want a slightly heavier reel to balance it. If the Quickshot is significantly lighter, then the X frame may be just the ticket.

For a new reel, I recommend a 3-Tand T-50. I have a T-70 on an 8wt. These reels have great machining, the drag will stop a train, the drag is sealed, you mention you're rough on equip these are super super tough reels for a great value. With this option, you can get a reel, backing and fly line, for less than your budget. They're $300 New.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Tand-T-S...hash=item3d1b63e911:m:meE3KxSaIi_UNxozqvM1W0Q

Send member @Backwater a PM, I think he is doing some kind of abuse test to a 3-Tand reel and may be able to give you current info or pics on how it's holding up. 

Good luck


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Thanks for all the helpful info. I think I will buy the rod first and see if my cl wide feels good on it and then I will go from there.


----------



## Stevie

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info. I think I will buy the rod first and see if my cl wide feels good on it and then I will go from there.


Old school Abel Big Game #2. They are on EBay at times.


----------



## Stevie

Correction: the photo of the reel I posted, which is similar in proportion to the Freestone and would work well with a 6 weight is the Abel Big Game #1.


----------



## Backwater

*Best 6wt reel for redfish?*

The one that happens to be on that 6wt when that fish eats!


----------



## Backwater

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I am pretty hard on my gear and durability will play a key roll in my decision.


Clarify this a little more.


----------



## coconutgroves

For the money, 3 Tand and Kraken are both great choices.


----------



## streamer slinger

Tibor backcountry.


----------



## Backcountry 16

streamer slinger said:


> Tibor backcountry.


Love mine early 2000s ran flawless so far


----------



## el9surf

I have a Galvan t6 on my 6 wt. I don't know about the best, but it's a pretty good little reel for the money.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Billy Pate trout reel - lighter than the Freestone and approx. same capacity. It shows up a bit more often than the Freestone on ebay.


----------



## paint it black

LowHydrogen said:


> Lightweight reels like Nautilus X are super nice, but they may or may not balance well on that Echo glass rod, only you can decide that aspect.


I use mine on a 5wt glass Blue Halo rod and it feels great on it.


----------



## MariettaMike

Redington Behemoth 5/6

or

Nautilus NV-G 6/7


----------



## ifsteve

Abel Super 6N


----------



## LowHydrogen

Haha. @Timucua_Outdoors isn't going to be any better off than when he made this thread. I think we've almost listed every recent and current production reel that's worth owning lol.


----------



## crboggs

I have a Lamson Speedster on my back up 6wt. Seems nice, though honestly I've never had a fish on it. I know guys who are very happy with theirs.

Its just hard for me to throw the backup rod when I have the Sage One / Tibor Freestone whispering sweet nothings in my ear...


----------



## K3anderson

Me Likes.....


----------



## crboggs

View media item 1565


----------



## Net 30

Freestone. Accept no substitute.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Freestone all the way with a sage one 6wt. Wish mine was a little less battle worn


----------



## sjrobin

Abel Super 5N Sage One 6wt


----------



## Stevie

sjrobin said:


> Abel Super 5N Sage One 6wt


Abel Big Game #1 is same as the Super 4 with a standard arbor. 

I have fished a Freestone since the late 90s, I have a clean one on my office shelf. Really want to try the Abel #1 with a 6 weight.


----------



## LowHydrogen

To me balance is more important than overall weight.


----------



## GG34

The best one is definitely a tibor, nautilas, hatch, abel, redington, galvan, orvis, lamson, sage, allen, 3tand, or Chinese direct knockoff.


----------



## LowHydrogen

GG34 said:


> The best one is definitely a tibor, nautilas, hatch, abel, orvis, lamson, sage, allen, 3tand, or Chinese direct knockoff.


Glad that's settled! LOL


----------



## Backwater

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I am wanting to purchase a new 6 wt and wondering which brand I should go with.* I am pretty hard on my gear and durability will play a key roll in my decision.* Hope y’all can help!


Do I like the Tibor Freestones? Yes, love them! Are they durable? Yes they can get beat up and still work just fine. Would I want to beat it up? *No!* They're just too pretty for that. 

I think he's just looking for a reel that he can be hard on, beat up and not worry about it.

If I were going to answer his question directly, he's not referring to what is the BEST reel for that $450 price, but rather, he needs a reel for his 6wt for reds, bass and such and durability comes into play with his decision. What is the BEST value for a 6wt reel with durability? One that you can throw into the bed of your pickup (coated with bed liner), then toss into the jon boat where it gets knocked off the seat and onto the floor with several inches of saltwater sloshing around, as the boat is bouncing across the waves to get to that back bay bayou, gets dunked into the water, sand and silts floating everywhere, thrown back into the bottom of the jon boat, run back to the ramp, tossed back into the bed of the truck and then tossed into the garage, forgetting to rinse it off. Then repeat the process again and again repeatedly, year in and year out. 

Something he can run over to the jetty, thrown it down on the rocks to release your fish, accidentally stepped on while that fish was flopping around.... Fishing off of a concrete seawall, hook a good fish, the fish breaks off and you get mad and throw the rod and reel on the concrete, jump up and down and cuss like a sailor, then pick it up and hook a big black drum that heads to china and still manage to put the heat on it to get it back in. Beat the dang thing up and it still keeps on working, despite it being all scratched up with you not giving a shizzit how it looks??? All that DURABILITY vs price.... = Value to be his BEST choice? To me, the answer is clear.










3 colors - Black, Gunmetal, Dessert. Weight - 5.6oz, Salt proof, strong, durable finish, strong but smooth bulletproof drag, all for $109 retail with lifetime warranty. No worries, no fretting on how many scratches it has, lifetime guaranteed, affordable, Done!

https://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-reels/behemoth#!behemoth-product-video

https://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-reels/behemoth

I sound like an ad for them, but I have no affiliation with Redington whatsoever.

Ted Haas


----------



## eightwt

Backwater said:


> I sound like an ad for them,


Not a problem. Bought a used 10 wt for tarpon and although haven't used it much, I agree with your analysis. Setting up my TF0 TiCrx 6wt with a dedicated reel and giving the redington serious thought because of the same reasons you stated. Another one even for less $ is the Okuma Integrity. Have one in 8/9 that has been somewhat abused and still going strong.


----------



## K3anderson

China owns everything else. Let’s not give them fly Fishing too.


----------



## Backwater

K3anderson said:


> China owns everything else. Let’s not give them fly Fishing too.


Unfortunately, china and the orient has supplied the fly fishing community for many, many years. Try buying a hook that wasn't made over there.


----------



## K3anderson

Uggh....Looks like we need a USA hook vendor. 

Tibor and Nautilus are made here in Florida. Local guys (Or in the case of Tibor, Teds daughter so gals) you can go talk to.


----------



## BiscayneNative

I've owned Tibor, Nautilus, and Galvan, all in the 6-7wt range. I keep coming back to the Tibors. My go to light bonefish/ redfish reel is a Tibor Backcountry...the thing is flawless. I did pick up a Freestone off eBay a little while back and it is a beautiful reel, but I think that in terms of capacity the Backcountry is a bit better suited for the job in case whatever critter ends up on the end of your 6wt would be more properly handled on an 8 or 9. In the islands I wouldn't worry about the Freestone with bonefish, but in Biscayne Bay or the Keys I feel you could find yourself a bit light on backing really fast if the tail you're casting at belongs to a larger fish than you were expecting.


----------



## 994

Tibor Backcountry CL Wide can fit over 250 yards of backing when using 6wt line. Nautilus nvg, x-frame, and Galvan t6 hold less than 175. Even the Freestone holds 150.

More than likely you’ll never need over 150 yards of backing on a 6wt but you never know, and it’s better to have it and not need it.. yadda yadda yadda.

Plus the frost black Backcountry is sexy.


----------



## crboggs

If a fish takes 1.5 football fields of backing away from me on the 6wt, then I'll salute him and accept defeat.


----------



## bananabob

Go to auction site and find one that's already got all the so called boat rash/abuse and not worry about it.


----------



## Backwater

Ok, I do like the Nautilus' and Tibors. But if he's looking for a quality built reel for his 6wt on a budget, made in the USA (designed by the same guy who designed the Van Staal reels), with a drag system that is similar by design to the drags in a Hatch reel but with better drag washers, then he can look at a 3-Tand TF-70, at only 4.6oz, for about $209 retail.












http://www.3-tand.com/reels/#/tf-series-1/


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## MTByrd

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 19128


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 19128


What he said ^


----------



## crboggs

Show off.


----------



## Stevie

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 19128


What fish are you catching with all those Freestones ?


----------



## Str8-Six

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I am wanting to purchase a new 6 wt and wondering Wich brand I should go with. I am pretty hard on my gear and durability will play a key roll in my decision. Hope y’all can help! (Also anyone tries the Echo badass glass quick shot. If so let we know what action it really is)


Your hands. 

I have a sage that I have beat to hell for the past 5 years, I think I paid $150 for it. Whether palming spool or hand lining the fish in I use my hands more than the actual reel so that’s why I don’t spend that much money on them. If you HAD to leave one of the following at home which one would it be?
Rod, line, leader, Flies, Reel


----------



## j102

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 19128


Niceeeee!!


----------



## privateer

I'm also looking for a 6wt setup (either a Sage One or a NRX).

What do you guys think about the Fin-Nor Ahab 57? I can pick one up at a good price but don't know much about it other than it seems heavy and they don't make them anymore.


----------



## ifsteve

privateer said:


> I'm also looking for a 6wt setup (either a Sage One or a NRX).
> 
> What do you guys think about the Fin-Nor Ahab 57? I can pick one up at a good price but don't know much about it other than it seems *heavy and they don't make them anymore.*


Answered your own question!


----------



## Shadowcast

Under $450......Allen Fly Fishing Atlas size 2, or the Kraken size 2


----------



## Martin Carranza

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I am wanting to purchase a new 6 wt and wondering Wich brand I should go with. I am pretty hard on my gear and durability will play a key roll in my decision. Hope y’all can help! (Also anyone tries the Echo badass glass quick shot. If so let we know what action it really is)


Hatch 5+ reel if you can afford it. If not check Allen reels, they have great products and great prices.


----------



## Rob

Backwater said:


> Ok, I do like the Nautilus' and Tibors. But if he's looking for a quality built reel for his 6wt on a budget, made in the USA (designed by the same guy who designed the Van Staal reels), with a drag system that is similar by design to the drags in a Hatch reel but with better drag washers, then he can look at a 3-Tand TF-70, at only 4.6oz, for about $209 retail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3-tand.com/reels/#/tf-series-1/


Have you ever used this reel and do you like it. I'm just getting into flyfishing and have been using that redington starter combo thing. I don't like it as feels too lose and sloppy. Looking to upgrade. Any advuce?


----------



## Backwater

Rob said:


> Have you ever used this reel and do you like it. I'm just getting into flyfishing and have been using that redington starter combo thing. I don't like it as feels too lose and sloppy. Looking to upgrade. Any advuce?


I've had one for 2yrs now and trying to beat the snot out of it and abusing it and it still looks like new and drag is still silky smooth. So far, no complaints!


I went wading for reds just the other day, but the jacks are tearing up the flats! Hard to pass up the opportunity to throw a fly at them! Lol


Gotta show some love for that high-tech stripping basket!!! LOL


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Stevie said:


> Correction: the photo of the reel I posted, which is similar in proportion to the Freestone and would work well with a 6 weight is the Abel Big Game #1.


exactly the reel I have on my 6wt.


----------



## sjrobin

Str8-Six said:


> Your hands.
> 
> I have a sage that I have beat to hell for the past 5 years, I think I paid $150 for it. Whether palming spool or hand lining the fish in I use my hands more than the actual reel so that’s why I don’t spend that much money on them. If you HAD to leave one of the following at home which one would it be?
> Rod, line, leader, Flies, Reel


The reel of course.


----------



## CurtisWright

I have a 6Wt Xi3. I fish it occasionally for small reds in the winter. A fish over ~26" is a real PITA though because you cant get them in. You end up just pointing the rod at them and fighting them on the reel to keep from breaking the rod. Get an 8wt unless you just have a problem and need a 6Wt fix.


----------



## crc01

Backwater said:


> I've had one for 2yrs now and trying to beat the snot out of it and abusing it and it still looks like new and drag is still silky smooth. So far, no complaints!
> 
> 
> I went wading just the other day. Jacks are tearing up the flats!
> 
> 
> Gotta show some love for that high-tech stripping basket!!! LOL



When you're done fishing, I have some laundry that needs to be done.


----------



## Backwater

crc01 said:


> When you're done fishing, I have some laundry that needs to be done.


Lol... I know it doesn't look glamorous, but FF'ing in the surf, on jetty rocks or wading with an intermediate fly line, it works like a charm!


----------



## Stevie

CurtisWright said:


> I have a 6Wt Xi3. I fish it occasionally for small reds in the winter. A fish over ~26" is a real PITA though because you cant get them in. You end up just pointing the rod at them and fighting them on the reel to keep from breaking the rod. Get an 8wt unless you just have a problem and need a 6Wt fix.


Agree that the 6 weight is a bit light for saltwater. I stick with 7 weights for redfish.


----------



## Luke_B

Did we really just have a 4 page discussion about fly reels? 

Didn't think the reel meant that much.


----------



## Backwater

Stevie said:


> Agree that the 6 weight is a bit light for saltwater. I stick with 7 weights for redfish.


Hey Stevie... I think the OP might just be adding a 6wt to his arsonal. Agreed, it's a little light if it's your only rod for the salt. But it's an absolute hoot to catch fish on a 6wt in the salt IMO, as long as you are not throwing flies too heavy or too big and your targeted fish doesn't over class the rod.

For me, on the flats, for small snook, small reds and spotted sea trout and ladyfish, there's nothing more fun than finessing them on a 6wt. To me, it's probably the most under rated fly rod out there and is my personal favorite!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I'll throw a wrench in the gears here... I use a 5wt for redfish in certain locations pretty frequently. If the conditions are right and you're tossing bonefish type stuff at spooky redfish that are crawling round with their eyeballs out of the water, there's no better fun in my opinion. 

There are a few caveats to that.. one being I won't break out the 5wt until the water is cool enough that I feel I can do it without overworking the fish. I also tend to apply pretty heavy pressure to fish, with the butt of the rod like you're supposed to, and I do it in areas where the average fish is in the 22-24" range and deep water access/larger fish aren't present. 

If I'm in the big marsh, I leave the 5wt at home and pack the 10wt instead.


----------



## crc01

Backwater said:


> Lol... I know it doesn't look glamorous, but FF'ing in the surf, on jetty rocks or wading with an intermediate fly line, it works like a charm!



Haha oh for sure. Just giving you a hard time. Form follows function!


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'll throw a wrench in the gears here... I use a 5wt for redfish in certain locations pretty frequently. If the conditions are right and you're tossing bonefish type stuff at spooky redfish that are crawling round with their eyeballs out of the water, there's no better fun in my opinion.
> 
> There are a few caveats to that.. one being I won't break out the 5wt until the water is cool enough that I feel I can do it without overworking the fish. I also tend to apply pretty heavy pressure to fish, with the butt of the rod like you're supposed to, and I do it in areas where the average fish is in the 22-24" range and deep water access/larger fish aren't present.
> 
> If I'm in the big marsh, I leave the 5wt at home and pack the 10wt instead.
> 
> View attachment 19390


Paintitblack has another recruit for the 5wt Chronicles!  Yeah.... it's fun too! Lol

Nice red btw!


----------



## crboggs

I would throw my 5wt in the backwaters, but its got a Battenkill Click Pawl reel on there.


----------



## Rob

Backwater said:


> I've had one for 2yrs now and trying to beat the snot out of it and abusing it and it still looks like new and drag is still silky smooth. So far, no complaints!
> 
> 
> I went wading for reds just the other day, but the jacks are tearing up the flats! Hard to pass up the opportunity to throw a fly at them! Lol
> 
> 
> Gotta show some love for that high-tech stripping basket!!! LOL


Ok. So for fishing for reds snook and trout on the flats in Vero and ft pierce you think I would be ok with a 6 wt?


----------



## crboggs

I throw 6wt 80% of the time unless the wind is up.

Probably smart to start out with an 8wt though...if you are choosing between 6 and 8.


----------



## Backwater

Rob said:


> Ok. So for fishing for reds snook and trout on the flats in Vero and ft pierce you think I would be ok with a 6 wt?


Kinda like what crboggs suggested. If it's going to be your 1st and only fly rod for the salt, then an 8wt would be a better all around rod for the flats. But if you are adding a rod to what you already have, then yes, a 6wt is a good one to add to your collection. Remember tho, the flies need to be smaller and lighter than what you use on an 8wt (think bonefish size flies for a 6wt). Also, it starts to become hard to work with on windy days.


----------



## crboggs

Good thing I wasn't throwing the 5wt this morning...the Freestone had to put in some work...

View media item 2178
View media item 2177


----------

